# Aldebaran 50



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

New outa the box threw it yesterday was not able to get the side plate open to adjust brakes.The open close switch is in the open position did not want to force it and again brand new should I pry the plate open at the drain hole with Popsicle stick or is there another trick thanks?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Did you rotate the side plate after unlocking it?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

No nothing will budge done broke every fingernail ???


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

All the paper work is in Japanese guess I will be taking it to ftu.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> All the paper work is in Japanese guess I will be taking it to ftu.


Just called you call me back bud


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

efish said:


> Just called you call me back bud


Thank you Eddy all is well and yes a twist to the left in open position haha.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

Did you purchase the reel here in the US? I need to know so we can make sure the manuals are correct. The US versions should have the English manuals. 


The side plate does rotate downwards (top to bottom) before it will open. They do fit a little tight, but it should open.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

when you open it twist the side plate down or to the left. Same thing happened to me and i felt like a goofball. Let me know if that works


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes sir it did work a twist to the left.
The reel came from a 2cool sponsor that sells a lot fishing equipment on here.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

I would contact that sponsor about an exchange first as this may be the fastest way to take care of the problem.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Dan Thorburn said:


> I would contact that sponsor about an exchange first as this may be the fastest way to take care of the problem.


It's ok opening the of side plate is resolved.The manual being in Japanese no big deal I will down load a schematic when it's time for a good cleaning thanks Dan.


----------



## Dan Thorburn (Dec 18, 2013)

We can get you the English manual. There should be an electronic version that can be sent. I'm out of that area now otherwise I would have it on file to send to you. I now work in the product development side of things.


----------

